# Help need a cant wait card as seen on embarrassing illnesses



## straitjacketlily (Feb 16, 2010)

Hello, just joined so im new to this, i vistited my Dr today and asked about the toilet/cant wait card which i saw on c4 embarrassing illnesses and she was no help what so ever. Does anyone know how to get one, just knowing i have it on me would make going out so much less stressful


----------



## blondeoverblue24 (Oct 20, 2009)

The only ones I've seen are through the Crohn's and Colitis Foundation of America (www.ccfa.org), but looking at their website, it seems like you have to be a member of the CCFA in order to get one. Is there any particular place you're hoping to use this? Sometimes there are other ways to achieve this. I'd recommend getting a letter from your doctor, but it sounds like she might not be very receptive to that.


----------



## petra (Feb 2, 2009)

Higoogle the Gut Trust and you'll find it there. You probably need to join though to get the card.


----------



## IBD/IBS Author (May 24, 2007)

Or, you could make your own version. DO NOT copy any of the other cards you've seen, that would be copyright infringement and illegal. But, come up with something of your own that you can carry with you on an index card in your pocket or purse.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Here is the link for the Gut Trust: http://www.theguttrust.org/ You will also see a phone number there up in the right hand corner of the page. Why not give them a call and find out how to obtain one of the cards?


----------



## Borrellifan (May 5, 2009)

That seems like such an embarassing thing to carry, I could never do it.


----------



## IBD/IBS Author (May 24, 2007)

Borrellifan,Then be glad that your IBS isn't bad enough that carrying this card makes you feel more confident.


----------



## blondeoverblue24 (Oct 20, 2009)

Sometimes you can get by on good faith in people - That they will let you use their bathrooms, that they will let you cut in line for the restrooms, but sometimes people will say no. Anything that will help you feel safe and more comfortable is absolutely worth it.


----------

